# Help identifying an axis militairy officer



## Lobolover (Sep 13, 2009)

This photo of Mussolini, Hitler and Victor Emanuel III. has also a black clad old looking man in the left, behind Hitler . Does anyone know who this is ?


----------



## Vladd67 (Sep 13, 2009)

You might find some help here
Axis History Forum &bull; View forum - Comments & Announcement


----------



## Lobolover (Sep 14, 2009)

Thanks .
Also, I thought the guy behind Hitler on the right was Mussolini till I looked to the left corner of the image . They do look kinda familiar .


----------



## Jardax (Dec 19, 2009)

I thought he of K.H.Frank but it seems i am mistaken. 

I located extended picture with more names. Hope this helps.

Pic:
life.com/image/50711972


----------



## Jardax (Dec 22, 2009)

Here is an extended version of image with more names.

Victor Emmanuel III [& Wife] [RF: Italy RF];Benito Mussolini;Joseph Goebbels;Joachim Von Ribbentrop;Rudolf Hess;Adolf Hitler - LIFE

It will be Joachim Von Ribbentrop.

Hope this helps.


----------



## J-WO (Dec 23, 2009)

Yes, Ribbentrop. That's the fellow in the picture, Ribbentrop...

_*wipes brow of sweat, goes back inside remote south American villa*_


----------



## El Dirko (May 16, 2010)

J-WO said:


> Yes, Ribbentrop. That's the fellow in the picture, Ribbentrop...
> 
> _*wipes brow of sweat, goes back inside remote south American villa*_




I am sure you know that Ribbentrop was not a military officer, but Foreign Minister (Secretary of State) for the Third Reich.

BTW, his pre-NSDAP career was that of a champagne salesman.

Best wishes,
Dirk


----------

